# Band and ammo combination.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im looking to build a new slingshot for small pest (Sparrow and Myna birds),
Im going to use the gamekeeper john little devil as a fork, and i want to use as ammo 8mm steel or 9mm steel. Now i need to cut the bands so wanted to know if a theraband gold 20mm staright cut single will go well with 9mm/8mm steel or maybe a single 25-20mm.. i dont need a lot of power because its a small bird. The combination i think will work the best is TBG 20mm straight cut using 8mm steel, i have never tryed that combination before. so before i cut i want do know if this combination have enough power do kill a bird ?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

As a boy, I killed many small birds with a BB gun, so it doesn't take much. 20 mm TBG should certainly make enough power.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

It will do the job, for that kind of bird I always use 20 mm bands, and 7-10 grain rocks, so 8mm stell could be a bit light, 9mm would be better!

SSPT...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> As a boy, I killed many small birds with a BB gun, so it doesn't take much. 20 mm TBG should certainly make enough power.


and what about dove/feral pigeon ? Will a 20mm straight with 9mm steel ball kill those ? With 2 shots, one for bringing it down and the second for finishing it... ?


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I was not to sure about that, especialy the 2 shots...let me explain , pigeons and doves are tough, you should go for head shots, if you hit them in the head or neck they will die immediately, if you hit them in the chest area they will fly, and you probably will not have a chance for a second shot, with these light bands and light ammo you should always go for head/neck shoots!! with sparrows a chest shoot will be ok

Cheers

SSPT...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> I was not to sure about that, especialy the 2 shots...let me explain , pigeons and doves are tough, you should go for head shots, if you hit them in the head or neck they will die immediately, if you hit them in the chest area they will fly, and you probably will not have a chance for a second shot, with these light bands and light ammo you should always go for head/neck shoots!! with sparrows a chest shoot will be ok
> Cheers
> SSPT...


i know all of that.. im not new to the game.. let me explane what i ment, when i said bringing it down i ment a wing shot that prevents it from flying and drops him to the ground and then just taking a second shot,because for me its easier to take a wing shot that a headshot using a small fork like the one in this combination. I took these wingshots alot with cheap slingshots when i was a kid. And i am not going to use this combination as my primary pigeon slingshot i ment to ask that if i am pest controling and i see a pigeon can i give him a leathal shot with this combination ?


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry for I dont understand you well. Yes this combination will be good for that kind of situatios, even for rabbitss!! Good hunts ...SSPT...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> Sorry for I dont understand you well. Yes this combination will be good for that kind of situatios, even for rabbitss!! Good hunts ...SSPT...


If i use 25-20mm TBG single with 9mm steel ball can i expext a 20% more power then 20mm straight cut ?


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

25-20mm is a great combination with 9.5mm steels 

easy draw weight but very powerful and accurate


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Sharpshooter II said:


> 25-20mm is a great combination with 9.5mm steels
> easy draw weight but very powerful and accurate


 You need to pay attention to details, im speaking about 9mm not 9.5 
Will it work good with the 9mm steel ? 
And how the power of the 25-20mm singles compared to the power of the 20-15mm doubles ?


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I usualy dont use tapered bands,only straight cuts, for 9mm just use 20 mm , or you will be wasting energy, just make sure you stretch them to a 450 or 500 % ratio .


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> I usualy dont use tapered bands,only straight cuts, for 9mm just use 20 mm , or you will be wasting energy, just make sure you stretch them to a 450 or 500 % ratio .


From your expirience, what is the velocity of a 9mm steel using a single 20mm straight cut and how it compared to 25-20mm single
and to the 20-15mm double ?


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Im not a expert my friend, I just could try to help you with some things that I learn in this good forum, I dont have a chrony but I could tell you that you should get a litle bit more speed with the 25-20 mm singles than with the 20 mm , but they will last less time!I usualy dont use tapered bands but I already have tried the 20-15 doubles setup, and like to use it for shoot 12 mm lead wich is much more heavy than 9mm stell, so if you use 9mm stell with 20-15 doubles you should have more draw height than 25-20mm or 20 mm singles and just a few more fps


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> Im not a expert my friend, I just could try to help you with some things that I learn in this good forum, I dont have a chrony but I could tell you that you should get a litle bit more speed with the 25-20 mm singles than with the 20 mm , but they will last less time!I usualy dont use tapered bands but I already have tried the 20-15 doubles setup, and like to use it for shoot 12 mm lead wich is much more heavy than 9mm stell, so if you use 9mm stell with 20-15 doubles you should have more draw height than 25-20mm or 20 mm singles and just a few more fps


i think im going to use the 25-20mm. I cut my own bands so i dont care if they will wear off faster  i use double 20-15mm in my pigeon hunting setup with 10mm steel.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good luck man, Good hunts 

SSPT...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> Good luck man, Good hunts
> SSPT...


Thanks


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

You can find out the weights and energy available from the difference size ammo at:

https://www.montiegear.com/slingshot-ammo-for-hunting-energy.html

We also put together a band speed test at:

https://www.montiegear.com/Slingshot-band-speed-test-flat-round-tube.html

Happy Hunting,

Montie


----------

